# Neglected 33g planted tank



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been planning of putting some pics up of my community tank for weeks (maybe even months) but never got the chance. I'll grab this extra few minutes I have before going to bed. Getting up at 5 in the morning everyday is not an easy task. 










Before the March Texas trip










Seriously needs some trimming










After trim. Traded the Cyperus helferi in the middle and move the other one from the midground left side to background right side.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice planted tank with good landscaping , Deo !!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Doesn't look neglected to me! Very nice.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, your tank is stunning! You're not serious about it being neglected, are you? (I'm referring to the title of your post) Because if you are, I'm going to start neglecting mine, big time!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! been thinking of I should do another planted tank with monster fish in it.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Is that the soil Deo? Look at those HC growing, and you said you can't keep a carpet, LIER! hahahahaha... I'm happy that it went well bro, next time i need to see this in person.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys! this is really neglected. i've been dosing daily but trimming.... the last time i trimmed was 2 weeks ago. the alternanthera grew too tall that it was already out of the water and still growing. the moss on the wood is so thick that it's starting to grow BBA. rotala macandra red in the middle is not growing well like before. not sure why. the bottom leaves are all tattered and flimsy.

stephen, i'm using the mix of flourite black and the eco-complete that you gave me. the ADA is in my daughter's shrimp tank currently holding 2 of ed's CRS. the only reason why i was able to grow carpet now is because i changed my 38g to 33g last march. about 2 weeks before going on a 10-day vacation in Texas. the lighting helped a lot too. this is a T5HO now. before i was using 2 T5 and a PC. though 3.6 wpg at that time, the tank was still to high. lol.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank and nice set-up!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dre...neglected!!!?,what more if you are giving more time......nice tank Pare


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the nice comments. i did a WC last night and sucked up a lof of mulm and debris behind the plants. last time i did a WC was 2 weeks ago. alternanthera had a lot of melting leaves because it was too thick. too much shade and the bottom leaves melted.

now for the question, i've never tried trimming HC before. i i just simply pull them out and replant and let them carpet again. that's how i do it everytime i help out friends. (they have better tank than me mind you). i don't want to do that on my tank for reasons like 1) my HC's are firmly rooted, what a waste to uproot them and replant; 2) i don't want to start from scratch again and wait for it to carpet. can i simply trim them with my curve scissors? never tried that one before.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome as usual~~ love the shape and placement of that driftwood!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking. I love the reds in your plants


----------

